# Batch code question



## tithi (Nov 25, 2016)

If a mac product made in 2015. Any  month. Then what is its label? 
Like A76
First batch july month 2006. So what for 2016 if is made


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Nov 25, 2016)

If a product is made in 2015 it would end in a 5. The first digit is always the # of the batch (A=1st batch, B=2nd batch etc.) as there may be multiple batches within the same month. The second digit is the month 1-9 are January to September, A=October, B=November and C=December. The last digit is the last digit of the year. So A76 could mean either the first batch from July 2006 or the first batch from July of 2016. Same as A75 could mean either the first batch from July 2005 or the first batch from July of 2015. Generally you can tell from the product itself though if it's 2015 or 2005. HTH!


----------



## Rogue85 (Jan 16, 2020)

tithi said:


> If a mac product made in 2015. Any  month. Then what is its label?
> Like A76
> First batch july month 2006. So what for 2016 if is made



You can check the batch codes in the Beauty B#tch app. Find in the AppStore. Its free for this feature


----------



## elixirhtcisb (Mar 5, 2020)

Well I don't have anything about batch codes of beauty products I think it need very much of reseach...


----------



## Fifi Lamontagne (Dec 25, 2020)

You do not seem to have much time to use that product. Because each product has about 5 years to consume.


----------



## gleich (Nov 9, 2021)

Fifi Lamontagne said:


> You do not seem to have much time to use that product. Because each product has about 5 years to consume.


 I agree.
mülltonnenbox


----------

